# The Masters and Tsunade vs Kurama



## SuperDuperMan (Aug 13, 2013)

*Location:* Snowfields

*Knowledge:* Full for The Masters and Tsunade, Basic for Kurama

*Mindset:* BL for The Masters and Tsunade, IC for Kurama

*Distance:* 75ft

*Restrictions:* Bijuudama


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm gonna go with The Leaf Elite on this one, Katsuyu will help immensely.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 13, 2013)

Kurama roars: the masters and Tsunade die. Kurama shoots a Bijudama-atomizes the Masters and Tsunade. Sorry, Kurama is just too high in power for them.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 13, 2013)

No. Just...no


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 13, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kurama roars: the masters and Tsunade die. Kurama shoots a Bijudama-atomizes the Masters and Tsunade. Sorry, Kurama is just too high in power for them.



Bijuudama is restricted, Hashirama has shown that it is possible to fight  Kurama in hand to hand, Tsunade is stronger than Hashirama, Gai and Kakashi have both fought the Tailed Beasts so they have experience, They Katsuyu to shield them and heal.



Jak N Blak said:


> No. Just...no



Yes. Just...yes


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 13, 2013)

Kurama uses his chakra roar and send them flying to another country.

This is not a match.


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 13, 2013)

Stomp thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Katsuyu/exodia speed blitzes (zero difficulty)




In all seriousness, what I _think_ OP intended by making this was the expectation that Tsunade can amplify Kakashi's chakra to where he'd be able to warp away something as massive as Kurama with his Kamui.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 13, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Bijuudama is restricted, Hashirama has shown that it is possible to fight  Kurama in hand to hand, Tsunade is stronger than Hashirama, Gai and Kakashi have both fought the Tailed Beasts so they have experience, They Katsuyu to shield them and heal.


And...where did Hashirama fight Kurama 'hand to hand'? Tsunade isn't stronger than Hashirama (maybe on the same level physically, but not stronger) and Gai and Kakashi were quaking in their boots from fighting the lesser tailed beasts and doing diddly shit to them. Katsuya gets sent into the next district from a single roar.

Kurama can move as fast as Sage Mode Naruto (thus faster than Gai, Tsunade, and Kakashi), Kurama's roars are like being point blank in a 20 megaton bomb's epicenter, etc.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm actually not sure what use Katsuyu would be - blocking the trio from the collateral damage of Kurama's roars, I guess. If Kurama attacks her then she has to divide; true enough that means that she can spit acid from a ton of different directions, but a mini-Kurama was capable of tanking a lot of Choudama Rasengans, so I'm sure a full sized one could tank tiny acid blasts just fine. Actually, acid blasts that small may just get caught in his fur, and he could probably shake a great deal of it off of himself. At best, Katsuyu could elevate the trio into the air and heal them if needs be. That's about it.

Though I think the trio will win. With Tsunade there to pump huge volumes of chakra into Kakashi and Gai, I imagine they can create very large scale Kamuis and Hirudoras. Those alone should be enough to put down Kurama.​​


----------



## Rocky (Aug 13, 2013)

With Bijuudama restricted, Gai can keep Kurama back (possibly at the cost of his life) while Tsunade pumps Kakashi for a quick Kamui headshot.


----------



## Veracity (Aug 13, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And...where did Hashirama fight Kurama 'hand to hand'? Tsunade isn't stronger than Hashirama (maybe on the same level physically, but not stronger) and Gai and Kakashi were quaking in their boots from fighting the lesser tailed beasts and doing diddly shit to them. Katsuya gets sent into the next district from a single roar.
> 
> Kurama can move as fast as Sage Mode Naruto (thus faster than Gai, Tsunade, and Kakashi), Kurama's roars are like being point blank in a 20 megaton bomb's epicenter, etc.



Wtf? How is Hashirama physically as strong as Tsunade?

If so, he would have totally obliterated Madara upper body, with minimal fist contact.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 13, 2013)

Listen, listen. Lord Kurama ends this with a tail swipe.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 13, 2013)

Tsunade is their trump card here. She feeds Kakashi the chakra he needs to use a larger scale Kamui. She can even feed Gai chakra for a massive hirudora. A weakened Gai was able to lift Susanoo entirely. With Gai holding Kurama back (which would likely take everything he has) Kakashi would need to go for that big kamui. They need to only go for the head so Tsunade won't have to charge him for a very long time. They are bloodlusted so this battle will be over quickly one way or another. I'd say it could do either way depending on Kurama's opening move. If he bitch slaps Kakashi then he's not doing anything until he is healed, and by then Kurama may be done with them all.

Kurama stomps with beast ball.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 13, 2013)

Actually, Gated Gai can distract Kurama with Hirudora while Tsunade pumps Kakashi's chakra and warp most of Kurama, if not all, to the Kamui dimension.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 14, 2013)

> Actually, Gated Gai can distract Kurama with Hirudora while Tsunade pumps Kakashi's chakra and warp most of Kurama, if not all, to the Kamui dimension.



Not impossible, but no reason to assume so. A 100% Kurama is absoluetly massive, I mean seriously we know he stands at least as tall as the Hokage monument . Tsunade has a lot of endurance, but I doubt she has more chakra than Kurama has had avaible in the Manga. So I wouldn't jump to conclusions too soon.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 14, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Tsunade isn't stronger than Hashirama (maybe on the same level physically, but not stronger)



Tsunade is much stronger, physically, than Hashirama has ever proven to be.



> and Gai and Kakashi were quaking in their boots from fighting the lesser tailed beasts and doing diddly shit to them.



They were holding their own, actually.



> Katsuya gets sent into the next district from a single roar.



Katsuyu is as big as any of the Bijuu and none of them were sent flying very far. She would still be on the battlefield and completely unharmed, as would Tsunade and her teammates (especially if Katsuyu protects them all).



> Kurama can move as fast as Sage Mode Naruto (thus faster than Gai, Tsunade, and Kakashi),



Gated Gai's speed>>>>base Gai's speed=SM Naruto's speed=Kakashi's speed=Kyuubi's speed>>>Tsunade's speed.



> Kurama's roars are like being point blank in a 20 megaton bomb's epicenter, etc.



No, they are not even close to that; the Kyuubi's roar did zero damage to the Bijuu or anybody else on the battlefield at the time (which included Kakashi and Gai).

Hirudora is much more powerful; if the Kyuubi roars, Gai can just thrust his hands out and knock the damn thing on its ass.

Without Bijuudama, the Kyuubi has no way to win this; Tsunade suplexes it and Gai proceeds to ground-and-pound while Kakashi slips in one of its orifices and Raikiris his way out from the inside.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 14, 2013)

7th/8th Gate Gai pushes the Kyuubi back while Tsunade super-charges Kakashi for a Kamui headshot.

Gai dies, duo wins mid difficulty.

The Kyuubi is without a doubt stronger then all 3 but the trio have the means to win.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 14, 2013)

Kakashi is obviously the only shot at victory for team one.  He most definitely can't kill it on his own when he needs to take a while just to kamui something as big as GM's head.  

it pretty much depends on how far away 8th gated Gai can send Kurama.  If he fails to send him far away, Kakashi doesn't see the whole thing especially with his vision obscured by the usual explosive and flashiness that results from Gai's big techniques.  if he sends kurama a good distance away and he's wide in the open, kakashi kamuis the beast.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, if Kurama attempts to tail or claw swipe any of the trio, Tsunade and perhaps a Gated Gai, have the means with which to stop it from doing any damage, since they can just bat his physical attacks in the opposite direction.​​


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 14, 2013)

Gated Gai hold on the Kyuubi the time Tsunade overpumps Kakashi with her chakra; then Kakashi goes with Kamui on Kurama and GG


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 14, 2013)

IC Kurama equals pissed off, goes for the kill Bijuu. Kurama starts the fight with chakra roar, making everyone loose they're footing and giving Kurama handy openings. Everyone then gets tailed swapped/chomped to death. If the Kyuubi no Kitsune can keep up with Sage Mode Naruto, then there's little the trip can do here.


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 14, 2013)

Augustus Haugerud said:


> Not impossible, but no reason to assume so. A 100% Kurama is absoluetly massive, I mean seriously we know he stands at least as tall as the Hokage monument . Tsunade has a lot of endurance, but I doubt she has more chakra than Kurama has had avaible in the Manga. So I wouldn't jump to conclusions too soon.



A boosted Kakashi warped the entire Hachibi, if i'm not mistaken. And Tsunade's enhanced Onoki's jinton to the point of covering all 25 Susano'os, you can imagine how big that jinton was.

Kakashi can Kamui the entire beast with the help of Tsunade. But if he can't, just warping the head will be enough. Unless the fox can regrow a new one (I wouldn't be surprised if it can).

Either way, i'm on the side that Kakashi can warp the entire fox with the help of Tsunade.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 14, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> They were holding their own, actually.



When & fucking where did this happen Niku.

The only Great child the Masters faced was the Six Tails. Whose moveset and agility is the slowest. Matter of fact, all Gai did was disperse some fucking Gas from him. The fuck man.



> Katsuyu is as big as any of the Bijuu and none of them were sent flying very far. She would still be on the battlefield and completely unharmed, as would Tsunade and her teammates (especially if Katsuyu protects them all).



Listen to me. KAKASHI, GAI & TSUNADE ARE NOT BIJUU.
Three Tails Naruto left Kabuto a broken man. This Lord Kurama in ALL his glory. 

There wouldn't be any time to bring Katsuya to this fight against Lord Kurama any damn way.




> Gated Gai's speed>>>>base Gai's speed=SM Naruto's speed=Kakashi's speed=Kyuubi's speed>>>Tsunade's speed.



Speed is irrelevant against Lord Kurama. The distance Gai can cover with a max shushin is the distance the Lord can cover by stretching his arm.

One pound on the ground and everyone loses balance.





> No, they are not even close to that; the Kyuubi's roar did zero damage to the Bijuu or anybody else on the battlefield at the time (which included Kakashi and Gai).



Son. SON! Kakashi & Gai were in Lord Kurama's golden cloak.

Again. 3 Tails Naruto made Kabuto sit down with a a roar so small compared to what complete Kurama could do. THEY DIE TO A ROAR.



> Hirudora is much more powerful; if the Kyuubi roars, Gai can just thrust his hands out and knock the damn thing on its ass.



Motherfu-

Listen. 

ALL OF THIS:
- it was observed that he had control of Amaterasu in his right eye and Kagutsuchi (which Shi did not know the name of) in his left

Only sent 50% Lord Kurama from here:
- it was observed that he had control of Amaterasu in his right eye and Kagutsuchi (which Shi did not know the name of) in his left

TO HERE:
- it was observed that he had control of Amaterasu in his right eye and Kagutsuchi (which Shi did not know the name of) in his left

Thats 50% Kurama dammit. There is not a damn thing Gai can do to hold off Lord Kurama in his complete form people.



> Without Bijuudama, the Kyuubi has no way to win this; Tsunade suplexes it



God.



> and Gai proceeds to ground-and-pound



Save.



> while Kakashi slips in one of its orifices and Raikiris his way out from the inside.



The Dome.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 14, 2013)

Am I the only one that feels like Kurama's physical strength is being underated here? Tsunade is strong, but seriously, Kurama has 9 tails, 2 legs, and 2 arms, all capable of leveling a god damn mountain. This is just blasphemous. In no way shape or form is Tsuande going to "bat away Kurama's attacks". 

Some people assume Kakashi can Kamui all of Kurama away. Again I'm not going to dismiss this, but really let's not assume here. At 50% kyuubi has more chakra still, but he was supplying to a lot more people than just Kakashi, so I do find it possible that Tsunade could replicate the chakra support feat. Kakashi even with the chakra support was barely able to teleport Hachibi however. We saw this when he accidentally left a tentacle behind. (It seems for the longest time people thought he only got the tentacle) Kurama at 100% is large than Hachibi, so again we can't just assume that he most likely can with her help.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 15, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Either way, i'm on the side that Kakashi can warp the entire fox with the help of Tsunade.



I'm not. There's no comparison to be made between the amounts of chakra Kurama and Tsunade gave to Kakashi and Onoki respectively, and Kurama vastly surpasses Tsunade in terms of hype when it concerns chakra capacity, so it's not likely Tsunade even contributed near what the fox did (especially since Tsunade herself was drained).

Anyways, Kurama easily takes this. I'm not of the opinion that Tsunade can manage to summon Katsuyu and have the slug cover all three of them *after* relaying the proper instructions to her before the Nine-Tails throws a casual city-level roar. At that point, Kakashi and probably Tsunade are dead. We haven't seen anything of Eight-Gated Gai, but what we know of his Seventh-Gated form, cannot stack up to what the Nine-Tails has. Push him back with Afternoon Tiger? Probably. Will that matter in the long run? Not at all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

Afternoon tiger won't even make the Lord buge.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 15, 2013)

Kimimaro solos.


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2013)

LostSelf said:
			
		

> A boosted Kakashi warped the entire Hachibi, if i'm not mistaken. And Tsunade's enhanced Onoki's jinton to the point of covering all 25 Susano'os, you can imagine how big that jinton was.


Onoki is capable of all of his Jinton feats - Tsunade continuously replenished his chakra.

Tsunade can't enhance anybody's techniques.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Kai said:


> Onoki is capable of all of his Jinton feats - Tsunade continuously replenished his chakra.



If that were the case, Onoki should have been saying "faster" instead of "more". That Jinton was so much bigger than anything he has come close to before that it's hilarious. I'm sure we could add up every other Jinton he's used and it wouldn't be that big.

You can enhance just about any technique if you can put in more chakra. More chakra is the difference between Kazekage Rescue arc and current Sakura's punches, Kakashi's normal Kamui and the one Kurama amplified, the Shinra Tensei that smacked Kakashi and the one that leveled the village, the difference between Rasengan and Odama Rasengan, the difference between Jiraiya's drugged swamp and his normal one, even the difference between summoning Part 1 Gamakichi and Gamabunta. Amplifying is _clearly_ what the Senju/Uzumaki did for the old man there. Boosting, not healing.

Why do you think she set a cap at his regular chakra levels and didn't go any further? Because I have extremely heavy doubts that Onoki can perform such a massive Jinton on his own.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 15, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Afternoon tiger won't even make the Lord buge.



You know I find you very likable sometimes


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2013)

Current Onoki in his old age lightened a meteor, survived a direct impact from another meteor, and wiped out Hashirama's Advent World of Flowering Trees with his own physical reserve. He possesses the scale; Tsunade replenished his chakra back to those physical conditions. She didn't have any effect on the actual jutsu proportion - this is a far cry from Naruto/Minato's chakra transfer that is very specific to the chakra type of the individual.

In that regard it's incredibly unlikely that Kakashi can Kamui the entirety of Kurama just from Tsunade sharing her chakra.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 15, 2013)

Kai said:


> Current Onoki in his old age lightened a meteor, survived a direct impact from another meteor, and wiped out Hashirama's Advent World of Flowering Trees with his own physical reserve. He possesses the scale; Tsunade replenished his chakra back to those physical conditions. She didn't have any effect on the actual jutsu proportion - this is a far cry from Naruto/Minato's chakra transfer that is very specific to the chakra type of the individual.
> 
> In that regard it's incredibly unlikely that Kakashi can Kamui the entirety of Kurama just from Tsunade sharing her chakra.



Agreed, and some people fail to realize that warping a 100% Kurama would be noticeably more difficult than Hachibi. Tsunade has way less shown amount of chakra compared to Kurama, and she doesn't have the feats for sharing it to the same extent.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 15, 2013)

Kai said:


> Current Onoki in his old age lightened a meteor, survived a direct impact from another meteor, and wiped out Hashirama's Advent World of Flowering Trees with his own physical reserve. He possesses the scale;



The weight changing techniques don't require as much chakra as Jinton, which is why Onoki could keep using them after he couldn't use Jinton anymore. Onoki was out of juice after the first meteor which was only slowed to a halt when he was assisted by Gaara's sand. He did nothing to the secone one, and he was only able to get back in the game afterwards because of Tsunade's intervention, and the Jinton he used on Hashirama's jutsu was simply a regular cylinder, which he spun around in a circle. The beam itself was never anywhere near the size of the portion of the forest he wiped out, let alone the size of the massive cube that he generated with Tsunade's assistance.



> Tsunade replenished his chakra back to those physical conditions. She didn't have any effect on the actual jutsu proportion- this is a far cry from Naruto/Minato's chakra transfer that is very specific to the chakra type of the individual.



She doesn't need to be Kurama in order to enhance a jutsu, she just needs to be able to give more chakra than what is normally put into it. She can't affect the proportion to the same extent Kurama can because his reserves are much greater than her own and it's more complicated for humans so she can't perform it as fast, but she can affect it nonetheless. I have no doubt Kurama could have made it infinitely bigger.



> In that regard it's incredibly unlikely that Kakashi can Kamui the entirety of Kurama just from Tsunade sharing her chakra.



Well, I'm _technically_ not arguing this because I think Kurama can send them flying quicker than she can charge it. And because Kurama is about as big as Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2013)

We're going to have to disagree then FlamingRain.

I don't buy Tsunade enhancing jutsu proportions whatsoever with her simply sharing chakra, or else everyone and their mothers would be giving out chakra to enhance ninjutsu to obscene levels in team oriented fights.

Onoki should be capable of all Jinton feats he has ever displayed given his already given history with incredible scale of lightening Madara's meteor, carrying the Island Turtle, and wiping out Hashirama's Mokuton: Kajukai Kourin. On the Turtle Island, Akatsuchi was worried Onoki's Jinton was going to eradicate everyone on the island had he let loose. There is nothing to suggest that Tsunade influenced anything more than replenishing Onoki's chakra levels as much as possible.


----------



## Veracity (Aug 15, 2013)

Kai said:


> We're going to have to disagree then FlamingRain.
> 
> I don't buy Tsunade enhancing jutsu proportions whatsoever with her simply sharing chakra, or else everyone and their mothers would be giving out chakra to enhance ninjutsu to obscene levels in team oriented fights.
> 
> Onoki should be capable of all Jinton feats he has ever displayed given his already given history with incredible scale of lightening Madara's meteor, carrying the Island Turtle, and wiping out Hashirama's Mokuton: Kajukai Kourin. On the Turtle Island, Akatsuchi was worried Onoki's Jinton was going to eradicate everyone on the island had he let loose. There is nothing to suggest that Tsunade influenced anything more than replenishing Onoki's chakra levels as much as possible.



Are you serious? Wow that's funny. Onoki has never displayed a Jinton even close to the one Tsunade aided with. It's not even debatable. She simply adds her chakra on to his creating a massive Jinton, that wouldn't be possible without Tsunade herself.


----------



## Kai (Aug 15, 2013)

Onoki is already capable of such ridiculous scale.

Prove Tsunade was enhancing Onoki's ninjutsu rather than continuously replenishing his chakras.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

Unnecessary argument gentlemen.

KN3 Naruto's roar took off Orochimaru's damn arm.

These guys are gonna get shredded.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 15, 2013)

Oonoki didnt need an enhacement to wrap away Madara's meteor


----------



## tanman (Aug 15, 2013)

Kurama is horribly overrated. Kurama's bijudama is atomizing nothing. It's completely avoidable, especially with Gai in play. Full Kyuubi's chakra roar is overhyped, as well. KN3/KN4 had an extremely powerful chakra roar, but you must remember _that_ was KN3/KN4. That cannot be scaled up, nor it can even be said that full Kyuubi is capable of the same. It's been made clear that the denser the chakra reserves (the smaller the carrier), the more effectively one is able to apply the chakra. That's part of why BM Naruto's feats are so ludicrously better than Kurama's. The full Kyuubi's actual chakra roar that was demonstrated inside Naruto's mind pales in comparison to a mid-level ST. Furthermore, full Kyuubi's physical strength isn't even close to BM Naruto's. He was pinned by Gamabunta. Obviously, Kurama's physically stronger than Gamabunta in the end. However, that wouldn't even be a struggle for the real heavyweights like BM Naruto w/ Kyuubi's chakra body or Juubito.

It's absurd to treat this like a stomp. Gai and Tsunade can together put serious physical pressure on the Kyuubi. There's a very good chance that they'll solo. The addition of Kakashi is just another notch in their favor.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 15, 2013)

tanman said:


> KN3/KN4 had an extremely powerful chakra roar, but you must remember _that_ was KN3/KN4. That cannot be scaled up, nor it can even be said that full Kyuubi is capable of the same.



What. You just compared the v2 forms of 50% Kurama's Jinchuriki to Full Power Kurama. Not even complete v2 forms, only 3 or 4 out of 9 tails. I'm sorry, but you're absolutely delirious if you think Sanbi or Yonbi Naruto are stronger than Kurama.

When the Kyuubi was _summoned_ in Konoha, it roared. When it roared, all visible buildings instantly shattered, and multiple people were flung every which way like rag dolls. I don't get how that's weaker than KN3's roar.



> It's been made clear that the denser the chakra reserves (the smaller the carrier), the more effectively one is able to apply the chakra.



That was never made clear. All that was said is that Jinchuriki can focus their power more because they aren't firing it aimlessly. Size has nothing to do with it. When Bee uses the full power of the Hachibi, he turns huge. Same with every other Jinchuriki except Obito.



> That's part of why BM Naruto's feats are so ludicrously better than Kurama's. The full Kyuubi's actual chakra roar that was demonstrated inside Naruto's mind pales in comparison to a mid-level ST.



50% Kurama. It's only half as strong as the entity in this thread.



> Furthermore, full Kyuubi's physical strength isn't even close to BM Naruto's. He was pinned by Gamabunta. Obviously, Kurama's physically stronger than Gamabunta in the end. However, that wouldn't even be a struggle for the real heavyweights like BM Naruto w/ Kyuubi's chakra body or Juubito.



Gamabunta was summoned on top of Kurama. Had that been Bijuu Mode Naruto, the same thing would have happened. Bunta's fat self would have pinned him for a few seconds. Bijuu Mode Naruto's physical strength feats really aren't that better. When he combines speed & strength with Shunshin, things are different. 



> It's absurd to treat this like a stomp. Gai and Tsunade can together put serious physical pressure on the Kyuubi. There's a very good chance that they'll solo.



There's a 0% chance of that actually happening. You see, Kurama took a barrage of mountain-hollowing Sage Chao Odama Rasengans, followed by a Sage Rasenshuriken to the face, topped off by having the majority of his Chakra ripped from him. Oh, and all this while he was at half power.

And he was still able to fight after.......

So Gai & Tsunade fail miserably at damaging the Nine Tails, collapse from exhaustion, and get crushed under a laughing Kurama's foot.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

I give up.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 15, 2013)

Super charged kamuis can and have eaten bijuu.  So Kurama gets oneshotted.

Made totally irrelevant by kamui, Gai has near infinite gates with Katsuya pumping him with SS. 

Bijuus stopped being all that once we found out basically every kage was capable of pacifying them, from you Hashiramas down to your lowly Gaara's dad.  Kurama stopped when he cried.




> Without Bijuudama, the Kyuubi has no way to win this; Tsunade suplexes it



This would sound ridiculous if there weren't actually panels of Naruto suplexing the Kyuubi.

Batting away Bijuudama would sound equally dumb if there weren't panels of kishi saying you can smack those away too.

Ditto for warping bijuu.

This manga is so stupid.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

I can feel my brain melting.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 15, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, so what's is exactly stopping Kurama from opening with a roar that'll stop the trio from doing much of anything and following up with bone breaking tail stomps? I mean it's not like Kurama's gonna be standing around while Tsunade goes through the pumping process, eh?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 15, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> OK, so what's is exactly stopping Kurama from opening with a roar that'll stop the trio from doing much of anything and following up with bone breaking tail stomps? I mean it's not like Kurama's gonna be standing around while Tsunade goes through the pumping process, eh?



The pumping process, like kamui, is instant.

Meanwhile, Kurama is under the impression he can bat them with a paw and kill them, and not be blinked out of existence.

In a perfect world, he would be right.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 15, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> The pumping process, like kamui, is instant.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kurama is under the impression he can bat them with a paw and kill them, and not be blinked out of existence.
> 
> In a perfect world, he would be right.



According to OP, Kurama gets basic knowledge for this fight. So he'll at the very least know that one of the fighters will be a Sharingan user, with his previous experience with sharingan users he'll try to end this quick, at least that's how I see it.

But then again, doesn't Tsunade have to summon her slug first to grant continuous chakra pumping? What's stopping the KYuubi from making a move _before_ the summon happens? 75ft is nothing to Kurama, and he was reacting to SM Naruto. I really doubt there's much the trio can do here before Kurama crushes them...literally.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 15, 2013)

Gai and Tsunade defeating Kurama on their lonesome is the stupidest shit I've seen on this forum, and believe me, I've witnessed a lot of brain-dead statements being thrown around, especially around these parts.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2013)

Tsunade suplex Kurama brozzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Tsunade suplex Kurama brozzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tsunade has better strength feats than SM Naruto so it's not impossible.


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Gai and Tsunade defeating Kurama on their lonesome is the stupidest shit I've seen on this forum, and believe me, I've witnessed a lot of brain-dead statements being thrown around, especially around these parts.



Who said that?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Tsunade has better strength feats than SM Naruto so it's not impossible.



No, she doesn't. Her striking strength is superior, but her lifting feats are not.

Tsunade uses the _Chakra Enhanced Strength_ Ninjutsu technique to further boost her potency when hitting things. It's the same technique that allows Sakura to hit the ground and cause a mass explosion, despite her being only a tier 3 in strength.

She _strikes_ harder than him with that technique in use, but when lifting (where she can't use it), he has the better feats.



Jad said:


> Who said that?



tanman.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Metal weighs more than flesh and bone (or chakra). Lifting that Tanto in Part 1 with the ease shown outclasses the feat of lifting the Kyuubi.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Metal weighs more than flesh and bone (or chakra). Lifting that Tanto in Part 1 with the ease shown outclasses the feat of lifting the Kyuubi.



Gamabunta can easily use that Tanto as a weapon, swinging it around and shit. It isn't that heavy.

I *highly* doubt Gamabunta could one-hand and swing around 50% Kurama, or launch Pain's rhino into the air like that.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gamabunta can easily use that Tanto as a weapon, swinging it around and shit. It isn't that heavy.
> 
> I *highly* doubt Gamabunta could one-hand and swing around 50% Kurama, or launch Pain's rhino into the air like that.



Or he can but chooses to use the weapons he trained with. Gamabunta is in the same strength class as SM Naruto afterall.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Or he can but chooses to use the weapons he trained with.



I hate to break it to you, but no, Gamabunta cannot pick up the Half-Kyuubi with one hand and swing it around like a sword. 

That's ridiculous, and quite frankly insane to believe.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I hate to break it to you, but no, Gamabunta cannot pick up the Half-Kyuubi with one hand and swing it around like a sword.
> 
> That's stupid.



His strength feats disagree.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 16, 2013)

> But then again, doesn't Tsunade have to summon her slug first to grant continuous chakra pumping?



No, she just has to touch Kakashi.  Which should take her exactly as long as it takes Kakashi to open his eye at kyuubi.



> What's stopping the KYuubi from making a move _before_ the summon happens? 75ft is nothing to Kurama, and he was reacting to SM Naruto. I really doubt there's much the trio can do here before Kurama crushes them...literally.



Tsunade just has to touch the ground to summon, and a slug bigger than the Gamabunta who sat on Kyuubi's head comes out.  That should be a suitable meat shield to set up for kamui's good game, if there are doubts.  Additionally, Guy and Kakashi fought a bunch of giant bijuus for awhile, without getting crushed.  They also fought the Gedo Mazo, without getting crushed, and Tsunade fought giant Susanos.  There was also that time P1 Naruto and Shizune carrying Tsunade, doped out Jiraiya, and Tonton the wonder pig all evaded the giant Sannin Battlefield snakes trying to smash them.  So all of these ninja can react to a kyuubi basic attack or trampling.  



PinkiePool said:


> According to OP, Kurama gets basic knowledge for this fight. So he'll at the very least know that one of the fighters will be a Sharingan user, with his previous experience with sharingan users he'll try to end this quick, at least that's how I see it.



Kurama also had full knowledge on Minato, Kushina, and that he was going to get sealed in a baby.  He opted to finger stab the baby, and paw smack Kushina.  He also didn't chakra roar Gamabunta.  All of them are a thousand times badder than Kakashi's sharingan.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> His strength feats disagree.





So, since you want to completely disregard what we call "common sense," why don't you prove to me that the Tanto was as heavy as the Rhino. Just for fun. There's alot more Rhino/Kyuubi then there is Tanto, even if the metal is heavier (we don't even know that).


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> So, since you want to completely disregard what we call "common sense," why don't you prove to me that the Tanto was as heavy as the Rhino. Just for fun. There's alot more Rhino/Kyuubi then there is Tanto, even if the metal is heavier (we don't even know that).



Logia or elemental Mimicry 

Do the math yourself Good Sir, I'm not your slave  Start with this then head to calculations department, they have the answers you seek.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gamabunta can easily use that Tanto as a weapon, swinging it around and shit. It isn't that heavy.
> 
> I *highly* doubt Gamabunta could one-hand and swing around 50% Kurama, or launch Pain's rhino into the air like that.



Gamabunta.  Is gigantic.  So is his tanto.  Just because the Hulk can toss tractor trailers doesn't mean they're not heavy either.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I hate to break it to you, but no, Gamabunta cannot pick up the Half-Kyuubi with one hand and swing it around like a sword.
> 
> That's ridiculous, and quite frankly insane to believe.



The OBD wiki has Tsunade, Gamabunta, and SM Naruto all in the same weight class.


----------



## Veracity (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Gamabunta can easily use that Tanto as a weapon, swinging it around and shit. It isn't that heavy.
> 
> I *highly* doubt Gamabunta could one-hand and swing around 50% Kurama, or launch Pain's rhino into the air like that.



Tsunade has one strentgh feat, and she accomplished it with ease. So you can't even say, SM Naruto is stronger. You can't prove this. I'm pretty sure Tsunade could pull off the same feats.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 16, 2013)

I think if Gamabunta had hands that were good at grabbing, he could probably grab the Kyuubi, use his super powerful frog legs to jump them both into the air, and slam him.

Add that Gamabunta was a true and trained luchadore.  Gama Mucha Lucha.  Otherwise I think he would just hop with him and not slam.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Gamabunta.  Is gigantic.  So is his tanto.  Just because the Hulk can toss tractor trailers doesn't mean they're not heavy either.



Planet busting strength demon Hulk tossing tractor =/= Bunta one-handing Kurama.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> The OBD wiki has Tsunade, Gamabunta, and SM Naruto all in the same weight class.


Since when the OBD writes Naruto?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Since when the OBD writes Naruto?



Since documentation of events have been able to be noticed and written down.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 16, 2013)

*Gamabunta was getting pushed back by a severely weakened shukaku.* 

SM Naruto rhino tosses into the clouds and slams 50% Kurama.

Sure a metal sword is going to weigh more than an actual creature....  IF THE CREATURE AND SWORD ARE THE SAME SIZE!!!

*Bunta's sword is no where near the same size as himself*, thus jumping with that sword in no way equates to jumping with bunta in hand.  pound for pound, lead weighs way more than a person, yet that doesn't mean that ANY quantity of lead is going to weigh more than a person.

Tsuande and Sakura have amazing STRIKING feats which comes from their ability to gather and release enormous amounts of chakra in a single moment of impact, that means that you can't scale their striking feats to those of other characters who don't use that method and then say that all strength feats across the border apply.

So no, tsunade doesn't get sennin mode naruto's lifting feats, neither does she or gai get the ability to deflect bijuudamas let alone do any of that to a 100% Kurama.  She and Gai stand no chance against a 50% Kurama.  Kurama was *merely stunned* by *25+ SM Chou oodama rasengans*, each stated to be able to hollow out a mountain and backed up by feats of *ridiculously smaller rasengans* causing *massive collateral damage* as a mere side affect of inflicting its damage on a target.  Byakugo sakura's punches don't come anywhere near the power of just one SM Chou oodama rasengan.  And of course AT doesn't compare to 25 of those simultaneously hitting the target at once.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 16, 2013)

If Jirobu can one hand Cho Baika Choji, Tsunade can flip a Rhino.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 16, 2013)

Tsunade should not be scaled to SM Naruto.

Lifting =/= Striking

Also a rhino of that size would be much much heavier then the sword Tsunade lifted.

It's not really important here, Kamui is their only chance to win and it hinges on how much damage 8th Gate Gai can do to the Kyuubi.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 16, 2013)

Well ignoring that Kishi's changing sizes actually make Part 1 Bunta's sword longer than the rhino. . .

_"Sakura uses chakra and Tsunade taught Sakura"_ does not necessitate, nor does it imply, that a 3 years prior fresh out of retirement Tsunade trying to conserve her chakra was using it, too.

Chakra-enhanced strength is labeled as an application of _Ninjutsu_, but Tsunade's axe kick is labeled as _Taijutsu_. There's also an issue with Kabuto being able to negate that strength by severing her muscles, because she can still channel chakra with her muscles severed, so had she actually been enhancing her blows with chakra she would have knocked Kabuto's head right off regardless of his scalpels when she punched him.

Conclusion: Part 1 Tsunade's striking feats were natural ones unassisted by chakra.

But Sage Naruto doesn't strike Part 1 Tsunade hard, and neither does Jirobo. Why Tsunade's natural striking strength would exceed theirs but not her lifting strength is beyond me. Those early feats should apply to all forms of strength across the border.

While we only ever saw her lift Gamabunta's sword, this was a very casual feat that doesn't indicate a limitation, as she was laughing while she was doing it. She can obviously lift something a lot heavier before she ever approaches her limit, especially considering that she was _two decades out of shape back then_. If I can pick up a ruler with no trouble at all that doesn't mean I can only lift the ruler and the textbook next to it would be too heavy. Not if I can punch harder than the guy lifting the textbook.


----------



## kakashibeast (Aug 16, 2013)

super charged kamui gg


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> _"Sakura uses chakra and Tsunade taught Sakura"_ does not necessitate, nor does it imply, that a 3 years prior fresh out of retirement Tsunade trying to conserve her chakra was using it, too.



Of course she was, she always does. Tsūtenkyaku is applied using the Chakra enhanced strength. Tsunade used the technique originally to _give her the strength necessary_ to intimidate opponents while she carried out her medical duties. I don't think she's going to abandon the technique when she has to battle against Orochimaru & his Elite Jounin Kabuto.

It's also silly to assume she resorted to a Forbidden Jutsu before she used her basic CES in battle.



> Chakra-enhanced strength is labeled as an application of _Ninjutsu_, but Tsunade's axe kick is labeled as _Taijutsu_.



Actually I messed up there. Chakra enhanced strength is Taijutsu, and a fighting style of sorts. 



> There's also an issue with Kabuto being able to negate that strength by severing her muscles, because she can still channel chakra with her muscles severed, so had she actually been enhancing her blows with chakra she would have knocked Kabuto's head right off regardless of his scalpels when she punched him.



Not if he cut her strength so low that it fell behind Sakura's.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2013)

If tsunade gives Kakashi chakra he can kamui kuramas head off....but I don't see them lasting long enough to come up with that plan and do it.

But 8 gates gai solos so its all good.


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Of course she was, she always does.



You figure this how?

We aren't talking about Sakura here.



> Tsūtenkyaku is applied using the Chakra enhanced strength.



Tsutenkyaku is just an axe kick no more reliant upon chakra than Konoha Senpu.

You're thinking of Okasho.



> Tsunade used the technique originally to _give her the strength necessary_ to intimidate opponents while she carried out her medical duties.



I keep reading this and I have no idea where it comes from. Where do people get this?

And I'd think the hundred meter acid spitting slug would be more intimidating than someone who's pre-occupied with healing. I'm sure several if not the majority of ninjas in a war have some kind of a ranged game they could still play if they saw her strength. And if she made everyone run away don't you find it odd that they apparently didn't go telling everyone about her strength? She was famous for her slugs, hence she is the "Slug Princess" instead of "Earth Shattering Princess", even Kabuto had no idea about her strength until he saw it for himself despite having heard of her accomplishments.



> I don't think she's going to abandon the technique when she has to battle against Orochimaru & his Elite Jounin Kabuto.



It was noted by Chiyo alongside Sakura that chakra-enhanced strength took a lot of chakra, as did healing. We witnessed Tsunade become frustrated and complain that healing would waste too much chakra. She probably thought CES would, too.

Tsunade knew very well she was out of shape, so it's very likely she was trying to maintain as much chakra as she could until after Kabuto could no longer interfere with her battle with former contemporary Orochimaru. Had it not been for her phobia allowing Kabuto to stop her, the plan would have worked.



> It's also silly to assume she resorted to a Forbidden Jutsu before she used her basic CES in battle.





Are you implying that was her plan? You know very well she didn't have a choice in the matter once she got stabbed in the heart and slashed up by a legendary sword three times.



> Actually I messed up there. Chakra enhanced strength is Taijutsu, and a fighting style of sorts.



Once again it's actually a medical Ninjutsu. Fighting style yes, Taijutsu no. It can allow you more options in Taijutsu but the technique by itself isn't Taijutsu any more than Byakugo is.



> Not if he cut her strength so low that it fell behind Sakura's.



Her physicality would be irrelevant. It isn't literal strength, the jutsu is just an explosive surge of chakra during the instant of impact. Kabuto would have been missing a head had it been in use.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is it so hard to grasp?

More chakra = Bigger techniques


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 16, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Well ignoring that Kishi's changing sizes actually make Part 1 Bunta's sword longer than the rhino. . .




doesn't matter, we get bunta's sword and bunta himself compared to the rhino in the pain fight.  the sword doesn't even come close to the size of the rhino.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 16, 2013)

I keep seeing people bring up the "pumped up Kamui" tactic as a game ender for a victor in favor of the trio....but I've yet to see how realistically they manage to pull this off before Kurama kills them


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2013)

Kurama sneezes.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Kurama sneezes.



... And Tsunade blesses him with a boot to the face.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> ... And Tsunade blesses him with a boot to the face.



Which does jack shit to Kurama who proceeds to chew down Tsunade


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Which does jack shit to Kurama who proceeds to chew down Tsunade



... Who then once inside the beasts belly proceeds to eat the meat and gains it's chakra  Once doing so she decides to punch a hole through it's stomache which kills Kurama instantly.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> ... Who then once inside the beasts belly proceeds to eat the meat and gains it's chakra  Once doing so she decides to punch a hole through it's stomache which kills Kurama instantly.



stop posting.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> ... Who then once inside the beasts belly proceeds to eat the meat and gains it's chakra  Once doing so she decides to punch a hole through it's stomache which kills Kurama instantly.



Apprently you don't get the concept of _chewing_

Chew:
verb (used with object)
1.to *crush* or *grind* with the *teeth*; masticate.
2.to *crush*, *damage*, *injure*, etc., as if by chewing (often followed by up  ): The faulty paper feeder chewed the letters up.

Kyuubi chews Tsunade, she dies. Then he casual tail swaps and down the other two, then he takes a nap.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Apprently you don't get the concept of _chewing_
> 
> Chew:
> verb (used with object)
> ...



You too seem to forget that Tsunade can just heal herself, she'd be whole inside his stomache.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> You too seem to forget that Tsunade can just heal herself, she'd be whole inside his stomache.



You forget that assuming Tsunade can regenerate from being chewed on by a Bijuu is a no limit fallacy, never mind that she's never showed feats of being able to regenerate from anything worse than being split in half, and ONLY if she was stitched back together. She's not coming back from being turned into little chunks of meat by Kurama's massive fangs...or well she'd come back but as a turd instead


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

With Tsunade's help Gai could use Hirodura a great number of times and not be tired. They would severely screw up the Kyuubi enough to have Kakashi use Kamui on him.


----------



## Veracity (Aug 16, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> You forget that assuming Tsunade can regenerate from being chewed on by a Bijuu is a no limit fallacy, never mind that she's never showed feats of being able to regenerate from anything worse than being split in half, and ONLY if she was stitched back together. She's not coming back from being turned into little chunks of meat by Kurama's massive fangs...or well she'd come back but as a turd instead



Didn't Tsunade survive a technique that instantly sheds your body?


----------



## FlamingRain (Aug 16, 2013)

She survived it because she was durable enough to not get torn to shreds. The wounds she actually got were minor, as she herself stated. She didn't regenerate from little chunks of shredded meat.

A better question is: Didn't Kurama totally forget to chew Kinkaku and Ginkaku?


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 16, 2013)

Kakashi warps the Kyuubi's eye and Tsunade and 7th Gai proceed to box Kurama and knock him out. Kakashi walks over and puts a raikiri through his heart.


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 17, 2013)

Team Tsunade has no way of dealing with Kurama's chakra roars, Katsuyu may shield them, but their still gonna be blasted away

Not to mention, the moment Kurama see's Tsunade's medical ninjutsu, she becomes the main target, and can be dealt with easily (Lets not forget her chakra transfer technique requires her to be stationary)







Edit: What size Kurama we talking about here? 50% size or 100% ?


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 17, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> A better question is: Didn't Kurama totally forget to chew Kinkaku and Ginkaku?



Aside from the fact that we do not know why Kurama didn't chew the duo. As in, he could have been taking in a large amount of victims and they both just happened to be lucky enough to pass through without being chewed on.



IchLiebe said:


> Kakashi warps the Kyuubi's eye and Tsunade and 7th Gai proceed to box Kurama and knock him out. Kakashi walks over and puts a raikiri through his heart.



Is that before or after Kurama roars and sends them all flying up, with is a perfect set up to be smashed down with tail swap? 



PopoTime said:


> What size Kurama we talking about here? 50% size or 100% ?



Is there any reason to not assume this is 100% Kurama? Does it make any difference?


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 17, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Is that before or after Kurama roars and sends them all flying up, with is a perfect set up to be smashed down with tail swap?



You think a roar and tail whip is going to kill Tsunade, 7th gate Gai, and Kakashi? Kakashi is the only one it could possible kill and let's be honest that's doubtful. Kurama gets RKB feinted and dies even quicker.


----------



## PinkiePool (Aug 17, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> You think a roar and tail whip is going to kill Tsunade, 7th gate Gai, and Kakashi? Kakashi is the only one it could possible kill and let's be honest that's doubtful. Kurama gets RKB feinted and dies even quicker.



Kakashi's gonna feint to a AOE chakra pulse-type attack  TO say nothing of the sheer ridiculousness of a human-sized lighting clone doing jack-diddly to a Bijuu that was barely stunned by the attack from Sage Mode Naruto

I didn't know Gai started out Gated for this fight either 

Tsunade, as the slowest one here, it gonna get demolished, given that with the amount of knowledge Kurama gets here, he assumed that she'll pose a threat due to regeneration, so instead of tail swap he bites her  Let's see her regenerate from that. In the mean time, Kakashi's lost his only means of (arguably) Kamui-ing the whole Kyuubi, Gai isn't doing more damage on 7 gates than a Barrage of Gigantic Sage powered Rasengan.

So at most, Kurama takes a few wounds before taking down the team with a few more roars and tail swaps...or he outlasts them if it comes to that.


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 18, 2013)

PinkiePool said:


> Is there any reason to not assume this is 100% Kurama? Does it make any difference?



Just wondering, considering 100% Kurama is exponentially bigger than 50% Kurama



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thats the pawprint of 100% Kurama in relation to 50% Kurama's paw



Here's Naruto compared to chakra-less 50% Kurama - bearing in mind Naruto is 5ft 5 here, around the same size as Tsunade coincidentally

[/IMG]


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 19, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Kakashi warps the Kyuubi's eye and Tsunade and 7th Gai proceed to box Kurama and knock him out. Kakashi walks over and puts a raikiri through his heart.



Considering a 50% Kurama tanked a SM Giant Rasengan, I really doubt Kakashi is going to do anything to a 100% Kurama with chidori. 

  Don't you realize that Kurama is almost impossible to defeat through direct honorable means? Madara exploited him with EMS. Hashirama was gifted with a natural control over tailed beasts. Nagato was able to handle Bee quite easily, who's a perfect jinchuriki and who's partner Gyuki isn't missing half of his chakra. Naruto, at 8 tails mode, 50% Kyuubi, defeated Nagato's Tendo pain, and left him in flat out awe, with plenty of power to spare. I'm pretty sure not even prime Nagato could do shit to 100% Kurama, let alone the one we saw in the Manga. 

  A fully pissed 100% kyuubi is leveling mountains, making craters, shooting TBB so large it's nuclear scale, has 13 limbs/extension to attack with, plus chakra spikes everywhere tearing the shit out of the place. 

Do you really want to know what 100% Kyuubi non-sealed would do to anyone that didn't have some exploit against him? His power is flat out ridiculous.

  Yet you think Guy and Tsunade can physically best him, and Kakashi can just finish it with chidori? Honestly chidori against 100% Kurama is going to be like a little static shock.  

  Only practical weapon in Kakashi's arsenal is Kamui, and that isn't finishing the battle. That's assuming Kakashi can actually snipe a good spot on Kurama, which I wouldn't be surprised if he can't. Kurama is extremely fast for his size, and contrary to popular belief Kakashi needs to aim. Even if he warps a lethal spot like his neck, Kurama has a healing ability that likely can brush it off. No feats, but very likely. If people can claim Tsunade is going to regenerate from being canned meat, I'm pretty sure we can imagine Kurama regenerating from a gash small in comparison to his body. 

 Gai doesn't level mountains even with Hirudora, unlike Kurama who can casually do so with a tail. 

  The only factor Tsuande can play here is support, and I really doubt she can help out to the extent this situation demands.


----------

